
Serverless Architectures - mhausenblas
http://martinfowler.com/articles/serverless.html
======
ehutch79
I'm experiencing cognitive dissonance.

Both examples of what people mean when they say serverless require servers.

~~~
scrupulusalbion
I think the word serverless is being used from the perspective of whether you
have to maintain it yourself. Its just outsourcing, but that is a bad word so
let's make a better trendy word.

Things like Bitcoin and Bittorrent would better fit the word serverless.
However, you need servers of a sort for Bitcoin to work (e.g. you need nodes
and miners) and you need an initial seeder for each torrent to get going.

Since serverless seems to be mostly about a class of applications, I think
only those that function either without network access or without contacting
any specific organizations computers (i.e. servers) would qualify. This would
make my browser fundamentally serverless, since I can browse files locally.
Suddenly my browser seems like a glorified file viewer and One Note is rsync
with an editor attached.

